# Tropheops??



## shotwellbrian (Dec 13, 2005)

He's about 1.5" Kinda pearl color. A different nose than my other mbuna.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Any chance of a closer profile pic of this fish?


----------



## shotwellbrian (Dec 13, 2005)

I'll be trying to get a better pic today.


----------



## shotwellbrian (Dec 13, 2005)

here is another pic of my suspected Tropheops (juvenile). I'm still trying to get a good one. He's the most active fish I have.


----------



## shotwellbrian (Dec 13, 2005)

and another.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, I thought I saw something off in the first pic, but I'm not seeing it at all in these pics.

This may be a young female Metriaclima Msobo Deep??? Not sure...


----------



## shotwellbrian (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks Cichlidaholic. I guess time will tell


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

shotwellbrian said:


> I guess time will tell


I'm thinking that time will tell that it's not a tropheops.

Kevin


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

StructureGuy said:


> shotwellbrian said:
> 
> 
> > I guess time will tell
> ...


Me, too...Does that mean we're psychic??? :lol:


----------



## Ssssssspit_Fire (May 30, 2005)

looks like metriaclima esthrae
to me


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Not Tropheops IMHO.


----------



## Curator (Feb 18, 2009)

Ssssssspit_Fire said:


> looks like metriaclima esthrae
> to me


I second that!!! lol


----------

